# جعل الحديد يتاكل او يذوب



## لورد الكيميا (13 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
اخواني انا عندي سؤال قد يكون ليس له علاقه بالهندسه ولكن انا لم اجد احسن من هذا
المنتدى لطرح استفساري
المهم انا ابي اعرف هل هناك طريقه سهله لجعل الحديد يتاكل او يذوب او تخف قوته ؟
طبعا انا فكرت بالاسيد بس ماعرفت وين احصله لذلك لو فيه طريقه سهله وسريعه
ارجو انكم تضعونها هنا
اي سؤال عن نوع الحديد وشكله انا حاضر


----------



## chem-man (14 نوفمبر 2010)

ما سبب السؤال . . . . .. . . . . ؟


----------



## اسدي فور (17 نوفمبر 2010)

ماهي افضل الطرق واسرعها لازالة الماء والاملاح من النفط الخام بعد استخراجه من باطن الارض


----------



## ذكراك تجرح (18 نوفمبر 2010)

انا اللي اعرفه حسب دراستي ان الحديد يتىاكل بفعل الصدا 
و الصدا يحدث بسبب الرطوبة و تعرضه للهوا
صب على الحديد ماء اكسجين و شوف ايش يطلع :d
<~ :56:​


----------



## الخزامة (18 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 
يتآكل سطح المعادن (الحديد)الموجودة في حالة تفاعل كيميائي او كهروكيميائي مع الوسط الخارجي , و يسمى هذا التآكل بالصدأ..
وهناك نوعان من الصدأ : الصدأ الكيميائي و الكهروكيميائي
الصدا الكيميائي :و يحدث بسبب تفاعل المعدن مع الغازات الجافة و السوائل العازلة دون ظهور تيار كهربائي
ومن الامثلة على حدوث التاكل للحديد هو صدا الحديد و يحدث د نتيجة تأين الحديد في الماء معطى أيونات الحديد الثنائي وبعد ذلك تختزل الإلكترونات الناتجة من تأين الحديد في الماء الأكسجين المذاب في الماء عند سطح الحديد إلى أيونات هيدروكسيل ثم تتحد أيونات الحديد الثنائي مع أيونات الهيدروكسيل ويتكون هيدروكسيد الحديد الثنائي وفى وجود الأكسجين والماء يتأكسد هيدروكسيد الحديد الثنائي إلى هيدروكسيد الحديد الثلاثي .
ويتكون صدأ الحديد من خليط من ((هيدروكسيد الحديد الثنائي و هيدروكسيد الحديد الثلاثي )) وعليه يمكن القول بان صدا الحديد يحدث اذا توفر الشرطين معا:
1-- الماء او الرطوبة 
2--الهواء ( الاكسجين )
وفي حال غياب احدها لا يحدث الصدا
اما بالنسبة للصدا الكهرو كيميائي هو عبارةو ينشأ نتيجة لظهور التيار الكهربائي نتيجة للتفاعل بين المعدن و الالكترونات المحيطة تتكون الشبكة البلورية للمعدن من ايونات موجبة الشحنة (كاتيونات) موجودة في اركان الشبكة البلورية و الالكترونات الحرة المتحركة في المعدن كله. و يمكن ان تنفصل الكاتيونات عن سطح المعدن و ان تنتقل الى الوسط المجاور – الالكتروليت .
و يسمى فرق الجهد المتكون عند سطح تلامس المعدن مع الالكتروليت و هو الدال على ميل المعدن للذوبان بالجهد القطبي. و تتوقف قيمته اساسا على تركيب الالكتروليت.
و يحدد الجهد القطبي للمعادن تجريبيا بمقارنته بجهد الهيدروجين و هو المعتبر مساويا للصفر.
و المعادن تختلف بالجهد القطبي فهناك معادن سالبة الجهد و اخرى موجبة مقارنتا بقطب الهيدروجيني(الالكترود). 
المعادن ذات الجهد الموجب (فوق صفر الهيدروجين) قابليتها للصدأ قليلة و المعادن ذات الجهد السالب (تحت صفر الهيدروجين) تكون اكثر قابلية للصدأ كلما كان جهدها سالب.
و المعادن النقية و السبائك الوحيدة الطور تقاوم الصدأ جيدا. اما السبائك التي تتكون بنيتها من عدة اطوار ذات جهود مختلفة فهي عبارة عن عمود كهربائي متناهي الصغر كثير الاقطاب, و لذا فهي سهلة الصدأ. و تكون الاجزاء المصنوعة من عدة مواد معدنية مختلفة الجهود عمودا كهربائيا متناهي في الصغر فيصبح المعدن المنخفض الجهد مصعدا anode , و يتاكل, في حين لا يتآكل المعدن ذو الجهد الاعلى لقيامه بدور المهبط ومن الامثلة القصدير مع الحديد (طلاء الحديد بالقصدير) فان الحديد يتاكل 
(اي يصدأ) يكون مصعد anode. اما القصدير فصبح مهبط و لا يتاكلcathode 
وهذا مثال على تاكل الحديد بطلائه بالقصدير


----------



## raf_manfy (3 ديسمبر 2010)

تتم حماية المعدن في بعض الا حيان بالحمايه الكاثوديه اي يربط مع كاثود مولد الكتونات لكي تتاكسد بدلا من المعدن ولكن اذا اردت ان تزيد التاكل عليك ان لربط انود لكي يسرع عمليه تاكل الحديد من جه او استخدام الحوامض لغرض ان تتم عمليه تاكل المعدن


----------



## hanyzaiton (4 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكور يا اخى الفاضل


----------



## COCl2 (27 ديسمبر 2010)

ذوب حمض الستريك (ملح الليمون العادي أو اذا بدك عصير ليمونة أو برتقال أو اذا بدك البول فيه حمض اليوريك) في ماء عادي
ضع قضيبين حديد فيه 
أوصل واحد للقطب الموجب (الي بدك ياه يتآكل) و الثاني للقطب السالب من شاحن تيار مستمر (مثلا شاحن كميوتر محمول 20 فولط 3 أميبر)
شغل التيار
القطب الموجب حيتآكل و السالب حيصدر H2 (السالب حيتآكل شوي يمكن بسبب سخونة الاقطاب بيساعد على التفاعل)
المحلول حيصير أسود (سيترات الحديد) 
سيترات الحديد حتستمر بالتشكل حتى ينتهي حمض الستريك وبعده حيترسب FeO أسود (صعب تشوفو لأنوا لون المحلول كلو أسود)
اذا استعملت H2SO4 مخفف (بتقدر تجيبوا من بطارية السايارة تركيزو 33%) حيكون أفضل و أسرع و بتقدر تساوي راس القضيب حد مثل راس السكين بثواني اذا حطيت راس القطب الموجب فقط كقطب موجب (حيطلع O3 (أوزون) عندالموجب مزعج كثير بتشعر انو بيجرح حلقك (بقرأ عنو انو سام)) , أو بتقدر تحط فيه المعدن و اتركه يومين أو سخن الخ 
اذا بدك المعادلات بكتبلك ياهن بس هلأ انا نسيان رمز حمض الستريك


----------

